# Passenger fleet



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a very small collection of my passenger fleet, including some motive power for pulling it..Santa Fe's ABA, aluminum cars, 900 series plastic chrome passenger cars, my AA Rockets, and the blue stripe cars that tag along behind them. Not shown are my many green and red passenger cars, including operating mail cars, etc.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

a few more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

blue stripers


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

To run link coupler cars with my Santa Fe's, I just change out the last truck assembly....


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice. I'm assuming that's the Comet "B" unit you converted from an "A" unit. What did you have to do to get that unit to run backwards with the "A" unit?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Nice. I'm assuming that's the Comet "B" unit you converted from an "A" unit. What did you have to do to get that unit to run backwards with the "A" unit?


That's a AA unit; the B wouldn't have the cab...The front Comet is a dual motor, while the rear Comet is a dummy. I have a spare B Santa Fe unit with horn I want to repaint and decal in the Comet livery.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice Collection Nut. 

I don't have quite that many, and mine are all the 600 series, Aluminum with link couplers, I just use a conversion car at the front of the consist. I need to work on a couple cars they have worn axle holes and they sometimes short out on the switches. 

I also do have my old 600 series Tuscan cars, I think 4 originals from my childhood, and a couple more I have acquired over that last few years.

And then there are the Flyonel Orange Stripe New Haven cars, I think I have 6 of them, they are great for running at train shows. 

Well then lets see, I could add the American models Amtrak set, but they are not AF so they don't really count. Also purchased these to run at the train shows.

Yep, these hobby is addicting,
Aflyer


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

flyernut said:


> That's a AA unit; the B wouldn't have the cab...The front Comet is a dual motor, while the rear Comet is a dummy. I have a spare B Santa Fe unit with horn I want to repaint and decal in the Comet livery.


Oops, yep, AA unit. My bad. A Comet A-B-A would be neat to see.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Oops, yep, AA unit. My bad. A Comet A-B-A would be neat to see.


Not meant to correct you buddy... There is a B unit for the Comets out there, but you're more likely to find the Lost Dutchman mine than finding one.I want to paint my othe B unit, but I can't justify spending $18 bucks for a small can of the correct color, plus shipping.


----------

